# 300 RUM Ammo For Whitetails



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

So fixing to acquire a 300 RUM. I've heard Scirocco and even 200 grain A-Max should shoot well and perform well. I reload and am into sub MOA groups or the guns gone. Anyone have a recipe or factory load performing well out of a Remington Sendero??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I have had very good luck with Retumbo and H1000 powders with 210 and 215 gr Bergers. These are "target" bullets and not for hunting, according to the manufacturer. It may be true but IMO, a 200+ gr bullet traveling over 3000 fps has a lot of energy - whether or not it expands.
My rifle has a 30" custom ss barrel in a Rem 700 action and shoots around 90 gr of both powders - be careful .... that's hot!

I know you didn't ask .... but if I had to do it again, I would pick a 300 WinMag over the 300 Rem Ultra simply because of brass availability. It took almost a year to get enough UMag brass to reload. I had to buy factory ammo and pull the bullets. NOT COOL!
Finally, set your dies with minimum shoulder bump and body sizing if you can or your case life will be very low.
The 300RUM is a beast of a magnum. I am getting 3200fps with a 215 gr bullet but I am definitely showing a lot pressure. Unfortunately, my gun likes it hot (for a couple of hundred rounds, maybe)


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Way over thinking it. Whitetails are just not that hard to put down. Most any hunting constructed bullet from any of the top manufacturers will get it done. Find one that your gun likes and go to town... i think Hornady is top of the game right now...Not a fan of ballistic tips or solids for hunting.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I would look at Berger Vld's, Nosler Accubond, Hornady SST or ELD-X.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Add VLD's to the list of not like for hunting.....


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

VLD hunting for me. Shooting them target and kill shots out of a 6.5 and a 300 out to 450


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*scirocco*

the 300 rum likes the 180gr scirocco. The down range performance has been awesome on elk, went thru both shoulders. The swift scirocco is available from Swift bullet company out of Kansas.
My opinion, a 300 rum is way too much gun for whitetails, each to their own.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Barnes TTSX or TSX. Seem to always perform at any velocity.


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

Thanks folks for the tips. The RUM isn't my go to whitetail gun, have a safe full of rifles. I just like to weigh my options in case I have it with me and want to put a deer down at 400 plus yards. Again advice is always appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I hunted with a good ole 30-06 for years until one day I got tired of losing so much meat out of the tiny Texas whitetail. I experimented with the .243, .260 and 6.8 SPC and found them better choices. I took one step further and went down to the .223 five years ago. Good grief it was nice and easy to make head/neck shot. Deer and hogs drop dead right there, no meat loss.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

What mas360 said (X2)!!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had good luck with the factory Remington Premier 180gr scirocco bullets out of my 300 RUM. The bullets grouped pretty good from what I remember (haven't messed with that rifle in a few yrs). I never had a problem losing meat if my shot placement was where it needed to be (lung shot). I screwed up a couple times and hit the shoulder, let's just say that round left a path of destruction!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I would shoot what ever groups best for you. Thats more gun than needed for whitetail. I shoot and hand load a 7mm mag with 140 nosler bt's and have never lost a deer or failed to get complete pass through even at 600 yards. Most of my shots average 300 yards in West Tx. but if I am hunting hill country with shots around 100 yards I mostly use my 22-250. Again never lost a deer or had to shoot more than once.


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

The RUM is not my go to rifle, I have a safe full of more suitable whitetail calibers. Was just wondering what bullet would perform the best out past 500 yards if I chose to pick up the RUM instead of my 270. But I agree with Bottomsup, shoot what groups the best and have the confidence in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*gota hit em*



mas360 said:


> I hunted with a good ole 30-06 for years until one day I got tired of losing so much meat out of the tiny Texas whitetail. I experimented with the .243, .260 and 6.8 SPC and found them better choices. I took one step further and went down to the .223 five years ago. Good grief it was nice and easy to make head/neck shot. Deer and hogs drop dead right there, no meat loss.


Good comment! and true in your case ..But many hunters and range shooters I been around have same problem..They shoot like a Expert at Range BUT get them in a hunting environment and Excited they can't (hit a bear in the a.. with a stick) in other words they can't hit the whole body much less the head/neck...Like I always say ...(it aint size of hole its WHERE you hit em)


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

FFLack said:


> So fixing to acquire a 300 RUM. I've heard Scirocco and even 200 grain A-Max should shoot well and perform well. I reload and am into sub MOA groups or the guns gone. Anyone have a recipe or factory load performing well out of a Remington Sendero??
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people I know who own a 300 RUM do it for long range target and hunting.
It's simply easier to hit a distant target (500-1000 yds) with a 300 RUM than a 223 given both have sub MOA ability.
My point was that accuracy is better than bullet performance.

IMO, most hunting bullets are not as accurate as target bullets no matter how you load them - they are made differently.
As an example, my 300 RUM produces 1483 ft/lbs at 1000 yds w/210gr VLD.... plenty for whitetails or pigs. 
My benchrest 223 - 60 gr bullet produces less than 200 ft/lbs energy at 500 yds and 100 ft/lbs at 1000 yds ...... OK for rabbits but not deer.

Sorry about the rant but my interpretation of the question must have been different than everyone elses.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Please don't shoot at deer at 1000 yards....


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Please don't shoot at deer at 1000 yards....


Why not?

This is a subject for another thread but a properly trained individual with proper equipment in good conditions can do it ..... I have... and NEVER wounded and lost an animal.

On the other hand, there are more than a few folks that shouldn't shoot at even 100 yds. Target shooters and/or hunters should know their limitations and shoot responsibly.

Now I am curious. I will start another thread so not to hijack this one


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Properly trained to do what? Shoot paper at 1000 yards? 

You will not find support from true sportsman for shooting at deer at 1000 yards.

Take a poll at how many have done it....that is a foolish desire to do so. You simply cannot justify it. I will bet whatever you want that there are more that I agree with me than would agree with you.

You could say 700 or even 600 and most sportsman will still agree with me.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Properly trained to do what? Shoot paper at 1000 yards?
> 
> You will not find support from true sportsman for shooting at deer at 1000 yards.
> 
> ...


So I'm not a TRUE sportsman and I'm foolish ........

I don't insult you by calling you ignorant. The military teaches recruits to hit MOVING targets (people) far in excess of 1000 yds.

You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Strategic training of soldiers for the purpose engaging military enemies in times of war has nothing at all to do with a sportsmans pursuit of whitetail deer during the annual deer season.

Challenge your self and those shooting skills in other ways. Challenge your hunting skills by getting into ethical range of your quarry.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/300_yard_hunting.html

Good info here.


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

Well wanted steer clear of this but sgrem, we who practice long range and are confident in our skill and equipment are sorry you are incompetent with a rifle past a hundred yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

How many kills/shots on game do you have past 700? List em.


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

sgrem.... I have several kills at 500 out to 800 with 300 WinMag up to 338 Lapua on mostly hogs and coyotes . This is a big boy blog for folks who appreciate long range shooting and own weapons larger than a BB gun. So your BS opinions should go somewhere else. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You didn't mention your misses I noticed.

300 win mag is too easy....try it with a .204 and calling that wind....numerous kills on hogs and coyotes and varmints past 700 including two coyotes on the move at 700.....shot twice before the first dog fell.

338 lapua...sheesh....really really easy....try it with a diminutive 6.5 Grendel....hogs and coyotes and varmints past 800.

And a handful of misses. Too many to make me want to try on big game I respect. Wind is too big a factor, animals move, and geting perfect range makes for too much luck required under true hunting conditions. And I know I'm a better hunter than to force the shot....I will just set up better and have confidence in my hunting ability. 

In fact rifle hunting big game just became too boring for me so I went to a bow. Never have taken the safety off past 700 on respectable big game....because it's not ethical or really a challenge.

If you don't want opinions....don't ask for them in your post. Again I know it can be done....I've done it till I was bored with it.... light up varmints all day at any range you feel like lobbing em....but big game....well for me I have too much respect for them. It's hunting....so hunt them...get into position. 

100% guarantee more professional and weekend sportsman will agree with me than will entertain wanting to hunt respectable big game at 1000.

Anyone can be taught to sit on a bench with a high end rig and bang steel....I will sit with anyone and hold my own (high end rig or some of my out of the box hunting rifles). Just too much to lug the shooting bench and all the gear for the perfect setup to make that shot consistently under hunting conditions.

As a hunter and guide I have hunted on 4 continents....have seen more misses from the guys that claim they are amazing long distance Marksman with their high end custom hot rods than the guys that are stretching their legs to 300-500 for the first time with their out of the box hunting rifles. That is a fact. That respect is earned with a quick recovery on game....not the all too many all day tracking jobs that end up in heartbreak and wasted precious hunting days seaching.


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

Lol!!! Still figure out where you are getting someone wants to shoot a deer at a 1000yds. I said beyond 500. And I'm pretty sure your FOS about a 700 yard shot with a 204. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

500 is very doable....no issue there would take that shot and help others set up to do it too...given they have the right tools and ammo for an effective kill.

Read posts 16-20...that is where the 1000 yard discussion came from.

I agree!!! 700 with a .204 is educated luck....and not consistently repeatable. Much like 1000 yard shots for clean kills on big game lolol


----------

